# Clutch applications



## B Neat (Feb 8, 2009)

Is the GTO clutch the same as any other GM models? Is it a direct swap with the F-bodies or Vettes? My buddies 500+ whp turbo'd 04 is in need of a twin disc and after searching this forum I didn't find any threads pertaining to twins. Being on a budget he was hoping to find a used one, or a new one that an individual didn't install.


----------

